# Anti -military



## George Wallace (21 Mar 2004)

Is it just me, or do a lot of the posters here from British Columbia seem to have a propensity to be flaming Socialists spieling off in anti-military and anti-US rants more often than not.  They don‘t seem to be open to any views other than those that they so strongly believe to be gospel in their eyes.

It just seems to me that the majority of contentious remarks causing division here are from the same source.  Whether it is Anarchist, Socialist, or drug induced, I don‘t know, but it seems to be a Regional thing.  

GW


----------



## bossi (21 Mar 2004)

Not sure - all I know is what I read in the newspapers (which, of course, we all know is true ... ha!)
According to one report, yesterday‘s demonstrators (anniversary of the war in Iraq) totalled 15,000 in Vancouver, 1,000 in Toronto, 300 in Ottawa, and "several hundred" in Montreal (however, as usual, anti-American wingnuts swelled the ranks ...).
One journalist attributed the high turnout in B.C. to the "presence of well-known author-activist Noam Chomsky".
Then again, isn‘t B.C. Canada‘s California:  "Land Of Fruits And Nuts" ... ?


----------



## Jarnhamar (21 Mar 2004)

I‘ve kinda found the same thing. I‘d probably word it differently but the majority of anti military (for lack of a better word) posts seem to come from out west, especially BC. Interesting point.


----------



## Superman (21 Mar 2004)

I can see why BC is called Canada‘s California.... Its the only place in Canada thats bloody warm... Im visiting Ottawa at the moment... *shivers*


----------



## winchable (21 Mar 2004)

There are quite a few protestors out here; A good percentage of them are from ontario, and since they can‘t whine at home because they‘re taking advantage of our univerisities, they come out here and berate one of the few industries that Halifax relies on.
Of course that doesn‘t mean that there are quite a few from Nova Scotia;
So that‘s why there weren‘t many in Toronto(Per capita), they were out here. Well that‘s my theory anyway.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (21 Mar 2004)

I guess it wouldn‘t change their feelings much about Iraq, but hopefully British Columbia will never stage protests against the CF...(please tell me they don‘t!)

After all, those army ‘babykillers‘ and ‘skinheads‘ did do a lot to try and save their homes from burning down last summer.   

They should be grateful...


----------



## muskrat89 (21 Mar 2004)

The thing that is odd to me is that some of these people even have an interest (or are serving) in the military. I bet 99% of the people I‘ve encountered, in any military, have generally been of a right wing, conservative mindset.


----------



## nbk (22 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by muskrat89:
> [qb]I bet 99% of the people I‘ve encountered, in any military, have generally been of a right wing, conservative mindset. [/qb]


The largest standing army in the world (I believe), the Peoples Liberation Army of China may disagree with that.

Personally I cannot understand how anyone with a right wind mindset would want to be in the army. You don‘t get to wear a suit and tie, carry a briefcase, make millions of dollars, drill for oil, or squeal with delight as the common workers below you get fired and have their lives ruined. Maybe officers are more conservative, then NCMs? I don‘t understand how the military is a capitalist favourable occupation. 


I don‘t believe I have ever read too many anti military rants on this site however. Perhaps the mods delete them too quick.


----------



## KTown Cowboy (22 Mar 2004)

Most people i‘ve met usually support the Military at   
least around here especially on the Hurricane Juan Clean-up and when i was on the Soldier‘s Race in the Nova Scotia International Tattoo Except for some Punks who always sat out front of the Halifax public Libuary asking us how we could serve in the Military it seemed like they thought we were some kind of great Evil personally i am proud to serve in the Canadian Army even though i am a Reservist when i tryed to explain that  and they started Ranting about the Amercians and the "evil" empire i tryed to talk to this person about what he would do about it and he didn‘t say anything people have the right to complain about whatever the want but beside the aimless rants like that think of how you can do something about it try to help and make it better! **** that‘s more then i thought i would write well i have had enought with this! Later!


----------



## chipdudeman (22 Mar 2004)

Well ladies and gentlemen, being BC born and bred and watching the military installations here dwindle in numbers, with no real army base located here (nearest one is edmonton i think) it is hard to drum up support, i can understand the lack of support for the military here. But don‘t classify all British Columbians the same way. I have applied for DEO infantry this spring after I‘ve completed my degree. Am I out of the norm? I am from the north and we are different up here than on the coast... It has to do with work ethic and the cold climate. But even here it is harcd to find support as the closest military presence is still six hours south that being a reserve group in Kamploops. As for protesting against the CF, like Che said, we get a lot of imports from other provinces because of the seasonal work and high EI payouts, most just happen to be the activists who like to take advantage of freedoms others have paid for. I chalk it up to being a canadian and something you just endure. Cause really, you are serving Canada in the CF, and i can garuntee that you won‘t like every Canadian, but the fact they are canadian should be good enough.


----------



## tabernac (22 Mar 2004)

HA, to all you people staying home for spring break, I for one am going to Hawaii on wednesday.


----------



## muskrat89 (22 Mar 2004)

> bet 99% of the people I‘ve encountered


Read the post - I haven‘t encountered anyone from the Chinese Military



> Perhaps the mods delete them too quick.


Ahhh... more conspiracy theories...


----------



## Infanteer (22 Mar 2004)

> Personally I cannot understand how anyone with a right wind mindset would want to be in the army. You don‘t get to wear a suit and tie, carry a briefcase, make millions of dollars, drill for oil, or squeal with delight as the common workers below you get fired and have their lives ruined. Maybe officers are more conservative, then NCMs? I don‘t understand how the military is a capitalist favourable occupation.


You obviously have a poor understanding of what constitutes people of a conservative mindset.  Read Samuel Huntington‘s "Soldier and the State" for probably the most comprehensive examination of what leads the military to be a more conservative institution.

As a British Columbian, I can tell you that most of that crap is sensationalism confined to Vancouver and parts of the island where Vietnam draft-dodgers still reside (They even elected one coward to the legislature).  Outside of the city, you run into mostly blue-coller workers from the forest sector and farmers and ranchers.

I guess there is just more people in BC who managed to suck off the NDP government for long enough to have nothing better to do than to go protest.  Whether it be tuition, welfare, the war overseas, or minimum wage, it seems that a good chunk of Vancouver‘s population has nothing better to do than expect everybody else to pay there way through life.

I really wish I could have gone and listened to Chomsky bleat on about how crappy it is to live in a free and open society, but I was too busy freezing my nuts off in a firebase for 4 hours to care....


----------



## winchable (22 Mar 2004)

The following is an anecdote(read: Rant), not neccesarily pertaining to anti-military protestors:
I wouldn‘t neccesarily fault someone for protesting tuition, given that NS has a fairly low income average, we do have the highest tuitions around.

What makes me laugh is when you can tell that 90% of the protestors are from upper canada (No offence to anyone who happens to reside there, it‘s not your fault    ) and mom and dad (both lawyers) are making enough money to put these kids through their bachelors, masters and send them to Tibet to build schools and latrines on Mt. Everest.
All the while the poor unfortunate locals (such as myself) are too busy working our nards off to go puff a spliff and scream outside of the province house (incidentally making me late for work, which I need to go to, to pay for the high tuition out here).

endeth the rant.


----------



## GrahamD (22 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by nbk:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


You are confused a little bit about about the difference between right and left wing politics.

The military IS predominantly made up of right wing minded people.  Just browsing around this Army forum should give you a sense of that.
Right wing people tend to be more rigid and conservative in their views on most subjects, and it doesn‘t matter if they are a Bay St business person, or a construction worker.
They typically hold views like, we should have a two tier health system, we should remove natives from reservations and treat them on par with the rest of us, we should increase our military budget and corporate tax breaks (to encourage big business to come) by cutting funding and eliminating the socialist safety nets (ie Finacial Aid, back to school programs (for young adults coming off the streets drugs, bad situations, etc), also that we should close our borders to immigration until we put all of our unemployed back to work, and that we shouldn‘t let gay people marry.

Anyway in my experience the most vocal of all conservative (right wing) people are the ones at the lower end of the pay scale, the municipal and city workers, the construction workers, the military.  The ones who truly resent having to pay 40% of their paycheck to fund social programs for "PC types" (you know, the heroin addicted sandal wearing, yogurt eating, long haired hippies, who go to University for free for 15 years to get 3 degrees in slacking, anti war protesting, and marijuana growing).

As for the anti military sentiment stemming from BC, I just have to disagree.  I lived in BC for 23 years and I never once saw an anti military protest.
Maybe some people protested the war in Iraq, more than in other areas of Canada, but as it was mentioned before BC has an awesome climate (South Western BC that is) and people are more willing to go outside to participate in big activities like that.
I once stopped to watch Jann Arden on the waterfront in Victoria just because twentyfive thousand other people were standing around watching. Not really my cup of tea, but there was tonnes of women around and it was a nice night, so we stopped to check it out.
I‘ve stopped to watch lots of protests I disagreed with, just to gape in awe of some of the things people belive in.

I‘m sure Chipdudeman can verify this since he‘s from Prince George, and that is after living for nearly half my life in Northern BC (PG, PR, QCI), that I feel confident in saying that there are many right wing minded people who live and work and raise their families in BC.  Prince George is the dirtiest most violent, big rig driving, cow/lumber town in all of BC, and its the Northern hub.  Not very many overtly liberal people will ever come out of that town.

BC is not some liberal paradise where hippies conspire to turn us all into communists.
It‘s true that a lot of liberal minded public figures live there, also a lot of musicians and authors and artists.  It‘s a beautiful province with a mild climate.  You can easily find peace and solitude within a 30 minute drive of Vancouver (the largest city).  It‘s a different kind of lifestyle, it‘s more laid back, and its an environment far more conducive to liberal minded politics and beliefs than can be found anywhere in the rest of the country. People feel free to express themselves there, and why not, it‘s their country too.
But to steretype the entire Province into one political grouping is WAY off the mark.  It‘s actually a very diverse region politicaly.


----------



## pte anthony (22 Mar 2004)

Keeping to the decreasing trend of protestors as you move from west to east mentioned by bossi, when you hit the rock no one says **** (rally or protest wise) against the army they may have an opinon but they dont voice them probably because we are closer knit as a people than most of the larger metropolitan centers in Canada. When Murphy was killed over seas (god rest his soul) it was a huge gathering of people from many communities and cities that did or did not know the family. Besides the circumstances that brought us together it was heart warming to know that all these people and then some greived for the loss and supported our troops wether they had an opinon against it or not


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Mar 2004)

Never saw an anti war protest in 23 years in BC? You must not get out much. I spent 5 years there and the protests were a regular thing around Comox, Nanaimo and Esquimalt. Seemed like as soon as the weather warmed up and they had nothing to do, they‘d smoke some weed, drink some wine, then picket the base. In general though, they were pretty peaceful. Guess it‘s hard for them to get riled up when they‘re not quite sure where they are or what they‘re doing there.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Mar 2004)

Che said:


> There are quite a few protestors out here; A good percentage of them are from ontario, and since they can‘t whine at home because they‘re taking advantage of our univerisities, they come out here and berate one of the few industries that Halifax relies on.


C‘mon Che.... it‘s an exchange thing. We get twenty or fifty from out there, moving to TO to collect pogey, we send you a few students from here!   
We should talk to them though, before they go. I don‘t think they should be condeming the biggest industry out there which is drinking and partying. Let‘s all go to the Liquor Dome, yeeha  :blotto:


----------



## Infanteer (22 Mar 2004)

Good post GrahamD.



> As for the anti military sentiment stemming from BC, I just have to disagree. I lived in BC for 23 years and I never once saw an anti military protest.


I have.  There are posters all over UBC campus condeming our military as "imperialist occupation army", it doesn‘t help having faculty like Sunera Thobani (who should be deported) and Lloyd Axeworthy (who thinks Canada is a "satrapy"), but, in the end those who can do, those who can‘t, teach.



> I‘m sure Chipdudeman can verify this since he‘s from Prince George, and that is after living for nearly half my life in Northern BC (PG, PR, QCI), that I feel confident in saying that there are many right wing minded people who live and work and raise their families in BC. Prince George is the dirtiest most violent, big rig driving, cow/lumber town in all of BC, and its the Northern hub. Not very many overtly liberal people will ever come out of that town.


Geez, spend much time at Joe‘s Place?


----------



## Tyler (22 Mar 2004)

WTF?

I remember posting in this thread, as well as seeing some other posts that aren‘t here anymore. Now my post count has lowered. What‘s going on? Was my post deleted or did the board have a hiccup?


----------



## winchable (22 Mar 2004)

Recce Guy:


> C‘mon Che.... it‘s an exchange thing. We get twenty or fifty from out there, moving to TO to collect pogey, we send you a few students from here!
> We should talk to them though, before they go. I don‘t think they should be condeming the biggest industry out there which is drinking and partying. Let‘s all go to the Liquor Dome, yeeha


A few students! haha, last I checked 70% of the undergraduate population at Dalhousie was from Ontario!
I actually don‘t mind most of the students from Ontario, they are fairly respectful of our city by the sea, but every once in a while you‘ll hear one of them say "this is like so totally the sticks". (GO HOME THEN)   
After all it gives them a chance to be real rebels when they come out here and live on their own and wear capes, and act like complete jack arses at the Pubs. 
"oI sware ta gad ‘by jayzus de day dat one wid de cape comes to da lower deck is de day oi hap on a plane fer t‘ranto and nevar look back at de watter."
"Alright Che, Let it go."

Easy on the pogey jokes, you might give everyone the impressions that we‘re defeatists!


----------



## Infanteer (22 Mar 2004)

> WTF?
> 
> I remember posting in this thread, as well as seeing some other posts that aren‘t here anymore. Now my post count has lowered. What‘s going on? Was my post deleted or did the board have a hiccup?


Pay attention troop....

 http://army.ca/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi/topic/9/123?


----------



## Tyler (22 Mar 2004)

> Pay attention troop....


Oops.     But I never check that forum..... oh well

*Tyler does 20 push-ups for his lack of attention to detail*


----------



## chipdudeman (22 Mar 2004)

GrahamD has it right. BC is not all hippies and such. As for protests at Universities I personally feel that you can‘t really get an accurate view of the political landscape just because universities are becoming more of a platform the liberal thinkers and protesters to  speak from. As for PG being the roughest town in BC, a lot has changed since UNBC has been here. Not so tough anymore.... but tons of politically correct rednecks


----------



## Infanteer (22 Mar 2004)

> As for PG being the roughest town in BC, a lot has changed since UNBC has been here. Not so tough anymore.... but tons of politically correct rednecks


Anyways, PG guys are panzies compared to the snake-eaters from Quesnel.


----------



## Korus (22 Mar 2004)

> (you know, the heroin addicted sandal wearing, yogurt eating, long haired hippies, who go to University for free for 15 years to get 3 degrees in slacking, anti war protesting, and marijuana growing).


Wow, I‘m clean, wear sandals only when I‘m relaxing at the lake, have been going to univrsity for 3 years in a single degree of engineering and have been paying a **** of a lot of money for it, am serving in the military, and don‘t grow marijuana....    

If I ever see one of those people you described, Graham, I‘d snap! Maybe I‘d mention something about getting a real degree...   

Luckily, I try to avoid that part of campus. I‘ve had some bad reactions to me being in the military by a very few people on campus, but it wasn‘t hard to explain to them that the Canadian Forces does not exist to kill babies in far away lands.. I‘ve even managed to improve many people‘s opinions of soldiers.

But then again, Edmonton is a comparativley pro-military city.

Cheers.


----------



## chipdudeman (22 Mar 2004)

"Anyways, PG guys are panzies compared to the snake-eaters from Quesnel." Not trying to get into a pissing match here, but the roughest place in BC has to be Fort St John. Just from experience, I worked from Ft Nelson to 100 Mile House and Bella Coola to the Alberta Border in forestry and it had to be the roughest place.


----------



## Infanteer (22 Mar 2004)

Ha, just joking there.  My buddies are up working in the oil fields and I‘d be inclined to agree with you...places like Fort St John and Grand Prairie are indeed rough places filled with rough dudes.


----------



## nbk (23 Mar 2004)

GrahamD, Infanteer, chill you guys. I was just kidding about that capitalist crap. Relax guys. Don‘t get your panties in a knot.


----------



## GrahamD (23 Mar 2004)

nbk, I am relaxed, if theres something about my post that has you thinking otherwise then you are misinterpreting it.

I call Prince George rough because it "used to" have the highest violent crime rate per capita in Canada.  I have been through some pretty nasty little Northern BC towns that are rough, but I‘ve always found my way to get by in those towns. (ie when you first arrive in town, don‘t start flirting with the hottest chicks because they will be married to the toughest guys.  Guys who lack anger management skills and are extremely suspicious/jealous of outsiders)
  Prince George is different,  It‘s larger and less personal,  I along with my friends have been thrust into violent situations by random people many, many, times.  Once my buddy awoke on my couch to find a huge guy stealing my stereo.  Another time a guy outside the Generator ran up and punched out my car windows while we were driving by, when we got out and his buddies came out of the crowd and it was on.
My friend slept with this guys little sister at our place one night and the next day he and a bunch of his buddies kicked in our front door (I was home alone and crawled out the window on that one) and they trashed our place (I was 21 at the time and this was a group of mid 30‘s guys.)

The best Prince George random violence story has to be what happened to my buddy.  He was driving home one night and these two hot chicks were hitch-hiking.  They asked him if he wanted to go to a party, and he agreed and drove them to the place.  He went inside, and right after he took a seat the girls got up and left him in the living room with about 8-10 guys.  One of the guys was like "what are the (explative) are you doing here?"
He knew he was in deep, cause the guys looked rough, so instead of answering he bolted for the stairs (they had the door blocked) he ran himself into a bedroom on the second floor and realised he was stuck.  He tried to fight as best he could but they really beat on him.  When they stopped to yell stuff at him he tried to get up and go for the bedroom door, and a couple of them picked him up and threw him through the window.  He spent time in the hospital, and they got arrested.

As to Joes place, ya I‘ve been through there a time or two (probably shouldn‘t admit to that), but we usually went to Iron Horse on (Mondays I think, maybe Wednesdays) for dollar draft night.

And Korus, I sometimes forget that sarcasm doesn‘t play well on message boards, but I too lean further to the left than to the right (on most topics).  I was just jotting down some of the famous and most common slams on left wingers.


----------



## Infanteer (23 Mar 2004)

Geezus Graham, those are indeed war stories.  Reminds me of alot of stuff I‘ve seen in Quesnel.  Small towns with lots of drugs and nothing better to do than work or party tend to produce people that do this.


----------



## chipdudeman (23 Mar 2004)

I guess it is home sweet home still in northern towns


----------



## hooch (23 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by Infanteer:
> 
> There are posters all over UBC campus condeming our military as "imperialist occupation army"
> [/QB]


Sorry to bring us back to this topic again, but I just had to add my 2 cents. This anti-military phenomenon is not just restricted to BC...at McGill in Montreal, although it‘s not as overt here (with the signs and all), it‘s still unreal, with the weekly anti-military protests and such. One guy campaigning to be elected to student government even made it part of his platform to remove CF recruiting posters (even though there is only one that I can see) from the university centre because they were "brainwashing" students, or some BS like that. As if the "Strong. Proud."
slogan is some cold and calculated device created by a room full of fat white men who control the world to get inside my head when I stop in the building for a burrito or a plate of noodles.

It ****es me off to no end when I hear about stuff like that...kids who have no life experience (not that I do either but at least I know my role dam**t) think they have all the answers and spend all their time (which they have in abundance because mom and pop are picking up the tab) telling everyone why they are right. My roommate even had the stones to tell me that he thinks anyone who joins the military is weak, ignorant, and stupid.

Anyways...what I‘m getting at is I‘m sure we‘ll find this phenomenon at most university campuses across the world...thank god students don‘t write policy.

Sorry for the rant, I just had to get that off my chest.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (23 Mar 2004)

> As if the "Strong. Proud."
> slogan is some cold and calculated device created by a room full of fat white men who control the world to get inside my head when I stop in the building for a burrito or a plate of noodles.


Didn‘t everyone join for that reason?    

Day-to-day, I haven‘t seen much anti-military stuff at LU, aside from a few flyers and scattered comments, so there is still hope for the masses.

For a 1st year sociology project I surveyed my class about the canadian military, and received a good cross-section of young adults - of the 39 people surveyed, 90% think that Canada needs a military, and 69% believe we need more funding.  Granted its not a very large survey, or distributed university wide (it wasn‘t a large project anyhow), but it shows that at least some people understand what we do, and why.


----------



## K. Ash (23 Mar 2004)

"My roommate even had the stones to tell me that he thinks anyone who joins the military is weak, ignorant, and stupid."

I‘ve run into people like that before too. It pisses me off each and every time, but I‘m learning not to hurt them and to let them have their little dumbass opinions.

Besides, anyone who says that are just proving that they know **** about the world they live in.


----------



## GrahamD (23 Mar 2004)

Anti war, anti military, anti governement, evironmental causes, etc. are a natural form of self expression for young adults.
The same as a teenager likes to rebel against their parents for "more freedom", so do very young adults like to rebel against the system.

For the most part, those people will grow to realise that their parents, and government had their best interests at heart all along.
Most will come to have a symbiotic relationship with the system, as it is the very rare person whos success reaches such a level that they could exist totally independent of financial institutions, insurance agencies, medical plans, etc.
Most of us rely on these safety nets heavily for our entire lives, and without responsible government agencies to regulate them (anarchy) we would be back to the feudal age. (Nobility [the few] vs the Serfs [the many])
The military is an essential part of a governments ability to maintain control of a coutry.  It is the first and most important tool used in making changes to other regions of our world, where people are being oppressed.
The people who hold total control and power in those places do not watch CTV, they don‘t care if some spoiled western kids are interested in talking about peace.  The only thing that can sway them is the threat of military retribution, or actully dragging them into war.

We happen to live in a responsible country where our military (today) is most frequently utilised to aid those in need throughout the world.
We should be eternally thankful to our troops and those who support them at all levels for the contributions they have made to this world.

So when people actually say anti military stuff to you here in Canada, it would be my recommendation that you simply ignore them and realise that one day that induvidual will probably grow up and be thankful that some invading force won‘t be tossing them out of their house, raping and killing their loved ones, and then seizing all profitable goods (including food) and then starving us by the hundreds of thousands, and even millions.
Because in the real world, this happens to millions of people.
Realise that their freedom to badmouth our government only exists because those people willing to fight for it do what they do.
There‘s any number of examples of what happens when you decide not to fight against oppression, and none of them are my idea of a good life.

Anyway, I never have anyone bad mouth the military to my face when I talk about joining.  I can often tell they‘re thinking negative thoughts, but they can tell that I‘m confident in my choice and that if they try to smart mouth me they will be sorry.
If they do ever say anything it comes out weak, and it‘s usually "but you might have to kill somebody".
I explain that I‘m not religious, killing in the course of duty does not present a moral issue for me, and that since I‘m Canadian it‘s more likely that I will be involved with operations which are designed to prevent killing.  Peacekeeping works, no where near the degree we all wish it would, but still, it makes a difference, and we are just at the dawn of the concept.  Methods will improve, and so will the results in the long term.
  The key is to be confident in yourself and your belief that the military is neccesary. Look people like that in the eye, and let them know without even having to say it that if they turn and bash the miltary after you tell them you enlisted that you will take it as a personal insult.  Next work on giving people a look that says "if you personally insult me, I‘m going to make you wish you hadn‘t"

Anyway, if they really won‘t leave you alone, you could remind them that there is a reason why Free Tibet rallys aren‘t held in Tibet.


----------



## sdimock (23 Mar 2004)

One of the purposes of higher education is wisdom and a step on that path is self-knowledge, this often turns into "navel gazingâ ? (apparently smoking pot induces the same effect), where an individual comes to an enlightened vision of the world where there is no need for war. Hunger, disease, famine etc. don‘t exist and everyone lives in peace.

Wonderful, sign me up, we all know the use of force is not a good thing and if the worlds problems could be solved with-out force that would be great.

Following the dots of logic from our Armed Forces to the use of force is very naÃƒÂ¯ve and going in the wrong direction, (although in some countries that direction is correct).

My $0.02


----------



## private_cowboy (23 Mar 2004)

bah. cut them down to size. hate people like like you know! if they are anti war keep it to themselfs. we dont bother them saying yah.9#$#@ ya lets go to war, lets take them down... really we dont bother them with that so why do they bother us. i say if they open their mouth  shut it for them! i was at my friends house and his roomate was telling me i shouldnt join. because everyone in military likes men and they are weak. i told him he was ignorant and his ignorance is gonna get his *** kicked. and he shut up pretty fast and so did everyone that was spouting their **** at that party! just gotta shut them up!


----------



## K. Ash (23 Mar 2004)

hmmm...


----------



## sdimock (23 Mar 2004)

Ok, my wife read my post and said I wasn‘t clear about what I meant.

My posted started off much longer so I cut it way down, the trouble is now the whole thing is not as clear as when I started.

I‘ll try to clarify.

Most of BC‘s large post secondary institutions are in the lower mainland and Victoria (with the exception of UNBC), which is where most of our protests and television stations are, hence the coverage.

In some countries the armed forces do impose their will on the public and protest, though warranted, is not allowed.

To say that protest about the performance of our Armed Forces is warranted is incorrect.

The Canadian Armed Forces exist to prevent unelected individuals or groups from applying their will or force on the public, people who protest against the Armed Forces have no idea what they are doing.

The Armed Forces no more create the need for force than the RCMP create the need for law and order.


----------



## Tyler (23 Mar 2004)

> My roommate even had the stones to tell me that he thinks anyone who joins the military is weak, ignorant, and stupid.


You should have told him that people who are as blindly opinionated as him are the ones who are weak, ignorant, and stupid. 

Then punch him in the face, that‘ll learn him.   

Tyler


----------



## Thompson_JM (24 Mar 2004)

I just like to point out obvious flaws and phallacies within their arguments.. its much more fun to destroy them intelectually... 

not only did they loose a debate. but they lost it to some satan worshiping, baby killing, weak minded, brainwashed, army scum.......  

Uni students can really be so stupid sometimes....


----------

